# FHM 100 Sexiest Women in the World 2006 List



## Muli (27 Juli 2006)

Hier einmal die Komplette Liste ohne viel Schnick Schnack!



*So haben wir Deutschen gewählt:*​

1. Jeanette Biedermann
2. Scarlett Johansson
3. Angelina Jolie
4. Jessica Alba
5. Tara Reid
6. Eva Longoria
7. Eva Padberg
8. Jessica Simpson
9. Shakira
10. Kristanna Loken
11. Keira Knightley
12. Paris Hilton
13. Christina Aguilera
14. Jennifer Lopez
15. Carmen Electra
16. Charlize Theron
17. Mischa Barton
18. Alyssa Milano
19. Gisele Bündchen
20. Jennifer Aniston
21. Natalie Portman
22. Jessica Biel
23. Lindsay Lohan
24. Cameron Diaz
25. Halle Berry
26. Pamela Anderson
27. Victoria Silvstedt
28. Kate Beckinsale
29. Beyoncé Knowles
30. Tera Patrick
31. Britney Spears
32. Madonna
33. Pink
34. Heidi Klum
35. Gülcan Karahanci
36. Jenna Jameson
37. Gwen Stefani
38. Kylie Minogue
39. Brooke Burke
40. Jennifer Love Hewitt
41. Natasha Thomas
42. Teri Hatcher
43. Sharon Stone
44. Sarah Michelle Gellar
45. Avril Lavigne
46. Nora Tschirner
47. Uma Thurman
48. Sonya Kraus
49. Salma Hayek
50. Mariah Carey
51. Jaime Pressly
52. Adriana Lima
53. Michaela Schaffrath
54. Anastacia
55. Laetitia Casta
56. Monica Bellucci
57. Mavie Hörbiger
58. Rebecca Romijn
59. Sarah Connor
60. Jessica Schwarz
61. Reese Witherspoon
62. Kirsten Dunst
63. Charlotte Engelhardt
64. Elisha Cuthbert
65. Alicia Keys
66. Neve Campbell
67. Mirjam Weichselbaum
68. Kate Moss
69. Christina Milan
70. Nelly Furtado
71. Janin Reinhardt
72. Naomi Watts
73. Michelle Hunziker
74. Catherine Zeta Jones
75. Sarah Kuttner
76. Tamara Sedmak
77. Leeann Tweeden
78. Shania Twain
79. Nicky Hilton
80. Natalie Imbruglia
81. Yvonne Catterfeld
82. Heike Makatsch
83. Julia Roberts
84. Sandra Bullock
85. Alexandra Neldel
86. Nicole Kidman
87. Katie Price
88. Emma Bunton
89. Claudia Schiffer
90. Joanna Krupa
91. Margarita Wiens
92. Eva Mendes
93. Collien Fernandes
94. Armanda Righetti
95. Felicitas Woll
96. Kelly Brook
97. Brittany Murphy
98. Lucy Liu
99. Liv Tyler
100. Josie Maran


*Und so haben die Amis gewählt:*​


1. Scarlett Johansson
2. Angelina Jolie
3. Jessica Alba
4. Jessica Simpson
5. Keira Knightley
6. Halle Berry
7. Jenny McCarthy
8. Maria Sharapova
9. Carmen Electra
10. Teri Hatcher
11. Paris Hilton
12. Jennifer Garner
13. Eva Longoria
14. Lindsay Lohan
15. Charlize Theron
16. Jessica Beil
17. Jaime Pressly
18. Beyonce
19. Katherine Heigl
20. Shakira
21. Vida Guerra
22. Alyssa Milano
23. Cameron Diaz
24. Pamela Anderson
25. Beth Ostrosky
26. Jennifer Lopez
27. Adriana Lima
28. Mariah Carey
29. Anna Benson
30. Shania Twain
31. Mandy Moore
32. Mischa Barton
33. Jenna Jameson
34. Reese Witherspoon
35. Natalie Gulbis
36. Salma Hayek
37. Christina Aguilera
38. Erica Durance
39. Victoria Silvstedt
40. Gwen Stefani
41. Heidi Klum
42. Danica Patrick
43. Jennifer Love Hewitt
44. Eva Mendes
45. Jennifer Aniston
46. Kristin Kreuk
47. Leeann Tweeden
48. Faith Hill
49. Kristin Chenoweth
50. Kelly Clarkson
51. Rachel McAdams
52. Estella Warren
53. Brooke Burke
54. Elisha Cuthbert
55. Gretchen Bleiler
56. Alessandra Ambrosio
57. Tera Patrick
58. Hilary Duff
59. Uma Thurman
60. Landi Swanepoel
61. Natalie Portman
62. Morgan Webb
63. Sienna Miller
64. Lauren Harris
65. Alicia Keys
66. Kate Hudson
67. Mayra Veronica
68. Megan Fox
69. Kate Bosworth
70. Kristinna Loken
71. Rachael Ray
72. Penelope Cruz
73. Evangeline Lilly
74. Amy Smart
75. Elizabeth Hurley
76. Petra Nemcova
77. Ashley Judd
78. Kate Beckinsale
79. Lucy Liu
80. Malin Akerman
81. Kelly Ripa
82. Catherine Zeta-Jones
83. Gisele Bundchen
84. Amanda Righetti
85. Anne Hathaway
86. Zhang Ziyi
87. Amanda Peet
88. Fergie
89. Denise Richards
90. Katie Holmes
91. Sarah Burke
92. Amanda Beard
93. Linda Cardellini
94. Sarah Michelle Gellar
95. Olivia Wilde
96. Ana Beatriz Barros
97. Vanessa Marcil
98. Heather Graham
99. Naomi Watts
100. Josie Maran







Liebe Grüße Muli! 
:bigsupporter:


----------



## spoiler (28 Juli 2006)

Trotzdem Danke für posten Muli


----------



## SimonSez (2 Aug. 2006)

wat hat die biedermann auf platz 1 zu suchen?? die is dumm wie brot und hat auch sons nich viel zu bieten find ich


----------



## kai23 (2 Aug. 2006)

Heidi Klum


----------



## GFloit (2 Aug. 2006)

jeanette? Oh mein Gott^^... Danke, doch ich werde meine Meinung weiterhin vertreten! Ich bin die schönste auch wenn ich keine Frau bin


----------



## turqo20 (2 Aug. 2006)

jeanette ist auf dem richtigen platz....is meine meinung


----------



## freak123 (2 Aug. 2006)

und wo ist meine frau in der liste vertreten       


naja da kann was nicht mit rechten dingen zu gegangen sein 

danke für die liste


----------



## Muffel2k (2 Aug. 2006)

Jeanette auf Platz 1?

Bitte wen haben die befragt?


----------



## cash14 (2 Aug. 2006)

Das würde ich auch gern wissen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brondaa (2 Aug. 2006)

Also wie man die Biedermann auch nur in die Top 100 lassen knn ist fuer mich schon befremdlich, aber auf Platz 1?????? Naja, zumindest kommt Scarlett nicht weit dahinter.


----------



## Ikor (2 Aug. 2006)

naja das zeigt doch nur das wohl viele Deutsche sie sehr attraktiv finden und die kann diese leute durchaus verstehen


----------



## morgoe (2 Aug. 2006)

danke für die liste, aber wie Jeanett biedermann den ersten platz bekommen hat versteh ich nicht


----------



## fantozzi (3 Aug. 2006)

Ich meine Jeanette sah früher schärfer aus als mit ihrem jetzigen Outfit (Frisur)... Darum würde ich sie auch nicht mehr im oberen Drittel ansiedeln


----------



## tobtopp (3 Aug. 2006)

naja es hat wohl jeder ne andere meinung überd ie listen aber trotzdem Danke


----------



## xsetsunamudoxx (3 Aug. 2006)

*fhm*

Ich denke mal das ist alles ansichtssache!


----------



## heniek (3 Aug. 2006)

und wo bleibt unsere schönste Lena aus DNTM


----------



## tic (3 Aug. 2006)

also für mich wäre unsere eva die schönste, sie hat eine faszinierende ausstrahlung, und kate hudson finde ich in der deutschen ausgabe nichtmals (einfach nur traurig). traurig ist auch das nervensäge und dauerquaslerin gülcan auf platz 35 gelandet ist


----------



## mulinexman (4 Aug. 2006)

Scarlett Johansson kann ich vollkommen nachvollziehen, aber diese Biedermann finde ich einfach nur abstoßend.


----------



## teufel (6 Aug. 2006)

Wer hat denn die Biedermann auf Platz1 gewählt???
Kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.
Aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## ayva (6 Aug. 2006)

danke für die liste :thumbup:


----------



## Semjasa (6 Aug. 2006)

Jeanette ??? ist zwar ganz niedlich aber auch nur nen laufender meter 

auf 1 gehört ganz klar kirsten dunst =)


----------



## giftbox (6 Aug. 2006)

komische votes sind das


----------



## eCost4r (7 Aug. 2006)

Das wegen Jeanette versteh ich au net, da is Christina Aguilera tausend mal besser


----------



## coffeemakerx (7 Aug. 2006)

collien ist viel zu weit unten!!


----------



## waldi999 (7 Aug. 2006)

Meine Favs sind LOKEN, Knightley und ALBA. Damit bin ich doch auf der dt. Liste ganz gut representiert!


----------



## trash-flash (8 Aug. 2006)

*Scarlett...*

...sch ja warum die Deutschen nur immer so unter Geschmacksverirrung leiden...mal ehrlich! Janette ist doch nun wirklich nicht mit Scarlett zu vergleichen??


----------



## Prinzvonoranje (8 Aug. 2006)

was habt ihr bloß gegen jeanette ?????


----------



## Sumdau (8 Aug. 2006)

jeanette geht doch es gibt schlimmeres oder


----------



## WolleN (9 Aug. 2006)

Jeanette ist in Deutschland eine gute Wahl


----------



## halloween (10 Aug. 2006)

Charlize Theron ist viiiel zu weit unten.

Aber vllt kommt ja bald eine Umfrage einer ZEitschrift nach der "sexies woman in the universe".Da ist sie dann auf Platz 1


----------



## Jay-Dee (31 Okt. 2006)

die frau biedermann auf platz 1....ohja


----------



## nic895 (2 Nov. 2006)

ja wo gibts denn sowas 

hab ich das richtig gesehen, dass Avril Lavigne bei den Amis nicht vertreten is:brutal:

ne dass versteh ich echt nicht ganz, die hätten ihr wenigstens einen der letzteren Plätze geben können 

aber immerhin, die Deutschen haben sie auf den 45. gewählt


----------



## simon27 (5 Nov. 2006)

Jeanette ist schon ok, also solange man ihr einen sack über den kopf stülpt und sie nicht "singen" lässt


----------



## ronaldo (2 Feb. 2007)

*sarah*

sarah kuttner forever


----------



## pan2k (2 Feb. 2007)

weiß nicht, janette gleich auf die 1, find gibt schon was besseres in D


----------



## Juliii (2 Feb. 2007)

Tut mir leid, aber Jeanette Biedermann find ich nicht sexy sonder billig....aber war ja auch klar, dass die amis nur amis wählen und keine ausländer


----------



## Juliii (2 Feb. 2007)

Tut mir leid, aber Jeanette Biedermann find ich nicht sexy sonder billig....aber war ja auch klar, dass die amis nur amis wählen und keine ausländer


----------



## lachapelle22 (21 Feb. 2007)

next dooor nikki and cheryl tweedy r my top 2


----------



## diego86 (22 Feb. 2007)

also das wir deutschen biedermann auf platz eins wählen kann ich nicht verstehen
die ist doch net geiler als jessica alba oder simpson oder scarlett


----------



## Snitch (22 Feb. 2007)

was jeanette auf platz 1?  
omg. wenn schon eine "deutsche" dann eine von denen:
Gülcan Karahanci
Collien Fernades
Mirjam Weichselbaum

von den internationalen sind die ersten 3 ok aber meiner meinung nach müsste
die ersten 5 diese schönheiten sein:

:thumbup: 
1. Jessica Alba
2. Jennifer Love Hewitt
3. Scarlett Johansson
4. Eva Longoria
5. Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Popey (23 Mai 2007)

Mandy is ne ziemlich geile ***


----------



## Karrel (11 Nov. 2008)

Gülcan ist viel zu weit vorne und Natasha Thomas und vor allem Eva Mendes zu weit hintn! Wer wählt so was?


----------



## joerg1962 (4 Apr. 2011)

:thumbup:Ist ne super Liste.Aber die Biedermann auf 1?!


----------



## Punisher (28 Juli 2011)

interessante Auflistung


----------



## Superjan95 (28 Juli 2011)

gute liste :thumbup::thumbup: joa biedermann sieht ja nicht schlecht aus, aber ob die wirklich an jolie, johansson oder halle berry ranreicht? aber immerhin is heidi klum auch bei den amis nich viel schlechter als bei den deutschen platziert


----------



## Dr.House86 (16 Mai 2012)

thx


----------

